# Tandem lake kayak in colorado?



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Town of Pitkin, or Pitkin county. If the former, try Taylor reservoir. If you are in Pitkin county (Aspen), try Reudi reservoir or Twin lakes.

If you need to ride slower, try the Fossil ridge trail or the Tiimberline trail. Super rocky


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

GunnisonRiver below Almont, takeout in the town of Gunnison. Just down the road from Pitkin.

Taylor Park Res for a lake, also close

Blue Mesa Rez, largest body of water in CO


Taylor Riv, starting a few miles above Almont

Brown's Canyon on the Ark. At low flows, it might get down to Cl II+. Any Buzzards want to weigh in on this?

Roaring Fork? Too far away?

Maybe parts of the Lake Fork of the Gunny?

Gunnison below Pleasure Park?

Just curious, you're looking for Cl I and II, then you want rivers that are flowing? Seems to be a contradiction.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

You ride a yellow bike...so no help from me. But for kindness, there's plenty of searching you could do to find plenty of rivers to roll down.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

No to low water Browns in a loon IMO.


----------



## rebar (Aug 20, 2013)

ZGjethro said:


> Town of Pitkin, or Pitkin county. If the former, try Taylor reservoir. If you are in Pitkin county (Aspen), try Reudi reservoir or Twin lakes.
> If you need to ride slower, try the Fossil ridge trail or the Tiimberline trail. Super rocky


Town of pitkin, but pitkin county is a possibility. Unless winds are calm I prefer the shelter of smaller lakes. Thanks 

My age and condition is what limited my riding.. Id prefer beautiful views over technical trails.



captishmael said:


> Gunnison River below Almont, takeout in the town of Gunnison. Just down the road from Pitkin.
> 
> Taylor Park Res for a lake, also close
> 
> ...


Great thanks.. I need to look at taylor and gunnison river.



Phil U. said:


> No to low water Browns in a loon IMO.


Thanks for the heads up..

Are parts of the Arkansas a possibility?


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Just did Lower Gunny from PP to Orchard with my son who was in a Loon 12ft. Piece of cake but a little thin in spots. Fun float! He had no need for a skirt.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Haven't done it, but I hear the Milk Run is fairly flat. One class 2-3 between Fisherman's bridge and Ruby Mtn takeout. Don't know what it would be at current levels. Low flows now. Should be able to scout if you're concerned. Twin Lakes is a cool lake paddle and rents Kayaks if you didn't want to haul yours.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry. Milk run put in is Johnson Village, at junction of 285 and 24. Online maps for Ark at inaraft.com.


----------



## rebar (Aug 20, 2013)

*Solo*

Well.. Looks like I'm going alone again..

Sayonara, see ya, wouldn't wana be ya


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No to Milk Run at this flow. Water is too low. Clear Creek Reservoir, Twin Lakes Reservoir, Cottonwood Lake, O'Haver Lake and Pueblo Reservoir are all good options for flatwater paddling. If you want to get on moving water I would suggest the Upper Colorado below State Bridge but above Burns.

Options on the Ark for class I-II would be Big Bend to Salida, Salida to Rincon and Trading Post to Texas Creek. If you would like to rent gear and possibly hire a guide on the Ark I would suggest Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center | Whitewater rafting on the world famous Arkansas River in Colorado


----------



## rebar (Aug 20, 2013)

captishmael said:


> GunnisonRiver below Almont, takeout in the town of Gunnison. Just down the road from Pitkin.
> 
> Taylor Riv, starting a few miles above Almont


These floats sound be best.. It's also close to good trails and mountain biking at crested butte resort that weekend.

Can I start out here?. And take the taylor all the way past almont and down to gunnison? How long would that take? Looks like I might have to drag the boat in some spots.

Man I cant wait.. Iowa sucks


----------



## rebar (Aug 20, 2013)

Surprised no one mentioned the San Miguel river..

Telluride's Gondola is free and services the bike park. I imagine there's some great off road trails as well.

I guess the best thing to do would be call rafting outfitters in both areas and find out the current conditions and if they will haul my ass back up the river. I'm not sure if my tandem is to long to go down the San Miguel


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The reason nobody mentioned the San Miguel is because it doesn't have any water. It flowed at a "boatable" level for all of about 3 weeks this year...

You would probably enjoy the lower Taylor, although the water is quite low there as well. It looks like the spot you have marked on the map is possibly South Bank? There are official access areas for the Taylor which have boat ramps and bathrooms. You will be fine to put on anywhere though as long as you are below Harmel's and Wilder on the Taylor (private fishing ranches).

I haven't floated it, but I don't believe there are any major obstacles between the 3 rivers confluence and the Gunnison playpark, I believe there is a messy class III rapid below town though.

What it boils down to is you only have 4 drainages in the state which currently have water. The Colorado (including the Blue), The South Platte (which brings it's water under the divide through a tunnel from the Blue), The Gunnison (including the Taylor) and the Arkansas.


----------



## rebar (Aug 20, 2013)

lmyers said:


> It looks like the spot you have marked on the map is possibly South Bank?
> You will be fine to put on anywhere though as long as you are below Harmel's and Wilder on the Taylor (private fishing ranches).
> 
> I haven't floated it, but I don't believe there are any major obstacles between the 3 rivers confluence and the Gunnison playpark, I believe there is a messy class III rapid below town though.
> ...


Thanks Imyers.. I guess my decision is already made. Camp close to Almont or crested butte and try the taylor and gunnison rivers since the MTB and 4x4 roads are also present..

Im not sure if my link location is South Bank.. I found it scrolling through googlemaps.. I'm surprised, but its not a camp ground..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry, I meant North Bank....not South Bank. SB is the takeout for the Canyon and is above the private ranches....

as far as mountain biking goes I have 3 suggestions for you. Doctor Park, 401, and Hartman Rocks. There is enough riding in those areas to fill a week.

I would go above the reservoir to dispersed camping along the Upper Taylor in Taylor Park.... but I don't like sharing developed campgrounds with idiots in RV's...


----------

